# Contact Lenses for Astigmatism



## wkuser (Sep 24, 2012)

Hi,

I am looking for contact lenses to correct the power of -1.00 in my eyes. I also have a bit of astigmatism as informed by my ophthalmologist who prescribed me the power.

So which type of lens and which brands do you guys recommend for purchase? I am planning to use the "Daily Disposable" ones. Please share your experiences and places where it is cheapest to buy in Abu Dhabi and or Dubai.

Looking for your inputs and help.

Thanks.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Accuvue. Every time I try any other brand, I end up going back to Accuvue. The fit and comfort, for me, seems to be the best.


----------



## TT365 (Oct 14, 2014)

I use air optix, in my opinion though contact lenses are expensive here, I found a website here that was actually buying them from the place I used in the UK and were charging double. When I checked with the place in the UK they were happy to ship here so I saved about 200AED. 

I would suggest going to an optician getting their recommendation and a trial pair of lenses, if you are happy then buy those lenses yourself online.


----------



## wkuser (Sep 24, 2012)

BedouGirl said:


> Accuvue. Every time I try any other brand, I end up going back to Accuvue. The fit and comfort, for me, seems to be the best.


I went to Jaber Opticals and they gave me a price of 180AED for a pack of 30 Dailies of Johnson & Johnson which I believe is Accuvue. Do you also have Astigmatism? And are you also using the Dailies? As I am looking for recommendations from those who also have Astigmatism. This is because my ophthalmologist told me that I need to wear hard lens for Astigmatism as soft lenses do not give as much clarity?




TT365 said:


> I use air optix, in my opinion though contact lenses are expensive here, I found a website here that was actually buying them from the place I used in the UK and were charging double. When I checked with the place in the UK they were happy to ship here so I saved about 200AED.
> 
> I would suggest going to an optician getting their recommendation and a trial pair of lenses, if you are happy then buy those lenses yourself online.


How much will they charge for a trial pair of lens? Or it is free? And which places do you recommend to buy online?


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

I have astigmatism in both eyes. I can't remember how much though (sorry) but my shortsightedness is worse than yours. For anyone wearing contacts, you will never have the sharpness of vision when you wear soft lenses. I don't wear contacts every day. Most days I wear glasses.


----------



## wkuser (Sep 24, 2012)

Thanks BedouGirl for your response. I think quite a lot of people in UAE wear contacts due to cosmetic reasons. For me it is both cosmetic and practical reasons. So then when you do wear contacts, which ones do you wear, i.e. Daily, Bi-weekly etc? I am planning to have glasses for wearing at home, and contacts when going outside.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

wkuser said:


> Thanks BedouGirl for your response. I think quite a lot of people in UAE wear contacts due to cosmetic reasons. For me it is both cosmetic and practical reasons. So then when you do wear contacts, which ones do you wear, i.e. Daily, Bi-weekly etc? I am planning to have glasses for wearing at home, and contacts when going outside.


I have Dailies. The moist ones don't dry out so quickly.


----------



## TT365 (Oct 14, 2014)

I don't have astigmatism but my sister does, she wears soft lenses, from recollection I played rugby with someone that also had an odd form of astigmatism and he could only wear contacts not glasses to correct it.

I wear monthly disposable just because I like the brand I keep thinking of trying daily disposable as I like the idea of just throwing them away after a day and not having to clean and store them.

I buy my lenses from Vision Direct in the UK, I am not affiliated to them in any way they just do the brand I like at the best price but I would get a trial pair from the opticians on recommendation (in the UK they would be free as the manufacturers are trying to hook you in) then buy a large supply of those if you like them.


----------



## JJEFFERY (Jul 31, 2013)

I have astigmatism in both eyes, and use air optix monthlies. They do contacts especially for astigmatism. Previously I had only used the astigmatism kind in one eye; the other eye wasn't as bad, but switched over a year ago. It took a couple of days to feel comfortable in my eye, since I had been wearing the same kind for the past 10 years. But now they are really comfortable, and I definitely noticed the improvement in my vision. I also recommend getting a trial pair of what your optometrist recommends


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Well it depends how bad your astigmatism is really. They could never get soft lenses to fit my eyes, as mine was pretty bad, so I ended up having to have specially made gas permeable ones. In the end, chucked the contacts and got my eyes lasered.


----------



## wkuser (Sep 24, 2012)

Thanks for sharing your experiences. So basically recommendation is for two brands but Air Optix doesn't seem to make daily disposable ones for astigmatism. I wasn't able to find it on their own website. 

So I guess I will go visit an optical store again and get a trial pair to try out first as was suggested and then purchase online if it seems to be suitable. What about frames? Are there any good online stores to purchase frames from, which give better prices than the stores here?

Chocoholic: What was your power when you got the Lasik done? And are you using glasses and or contacts now after getting the laser treatment? How much time has passed since the treatment?


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Zenni Optical for frames.


----------

